# 2005 Armada LE with new shoes



## speedfreak7 (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/834270


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice Panzer. How's the gas mileage?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

pimpy
i think its like 10mpg


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

lookin pretty clean. what kind of rims are those??


----------



## speedfreak7 (Apr 29, 2005)

*MPG*



Jaralaccs said:


> pimpy
> i think its like 10mpg


It's between 10-13


----------



## speedfreak7 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Rims*



craigqc said:


> lookin pretty clean. what kind of rims are those??


The rims are “BIGG”

They actually look much better in person


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not too familiar with the Armada but where are the rear door handles? 

It looks too clean to be stock, maybe it's the color and tinted windows.

---
nvm, I see them.... sweet.


----------



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

All Nissan SUV's have the rear door handle on the side right by the rear quater window. Makes all the Nissan SUV's look better then where they would be like all other SUV's. Just my own opinion.


----------

